# Hmm molds at dollar tree.



## jennikate (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I was at dollar tree this weekend and found cute silicon icecube trays. I promised my daughter Soap from these molds for her birthday in November. I'll let ya'll know how they come out.  At a dollar a piece I am wishing I had picked up another one. Oh well  i'll look closer to home.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds fun!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 20, 2009)

Dollar Tree also has some great silicone molds shaped like bars, hearts, bundt cakes, stars and more. They are great for salt bars and take away the worry of cutting so late that your soap is like brick. The bars slide right out.  

Happy Soaping!

Jude


----------



## pixybratt (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to take a better look at dollar tree next time i go. which section do they have them in?


----------



## heyjude (Sep 20, 2009)

I found them in the kitchen section  hanging on a wall display along with the spatulas and measuring cups and other doodads. 

Jude


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I love silicone soap molds!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Jeesh, off to the dollar store tomorrow after work


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

They do have a lot of great stuff for soap molds and packaging .


----------



## Sunkawakan (Sep 20, 2009)

On a whim and with the intent of making candy, I picked up some pumpkin ice cube trays - silicone - 10 per tray from Dollar Tree last week and did up a bunch in soap and took them to a craft show on a whim.  THAT WAS DUMB!  I didn't make nearly enough!  I only made 200 and they sold out within an hour.  Havent seen any others thant he pumpkins but now you can be sure (especially after your suggestions) that I'll keep my eyes open for the silicone molds.  Dollar stores are my favorite!


----------



## NatureandNurture (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the pumpkins, skull, and hearts (Valentines) ice cube trays from dollar tree and they make awesome guest soaps!  I've got some of their other silicone 'molds' too and they definitely make nice soaps.


----------



## Milla (Sep 20, 2009)

I have one about 15 minutes from here so I will have to head there tomorrow.  I hope they have some cool stuff!


----------



## jennikate (Sep 21, 2009)

The seasonal molds pumkins skulls are with the halloween stuff. Others are with kitchen stuff. I got the skull I want the pumkins. Oh well maybe my mother in law will pick one up for me if I ask her to.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to do a bath fizzy recipe and it calls for silicone ice cube trays. I know where to go now. Yay!


----------



## Milla (Sep 21, 2009)

I went there today and ended up buying chips and cleaning brushes and cloths!  I saw all of the ice cube trays there, but I realized that i don't make soap that small!  I saw other silicone molds, but just too big for me.  Oh well!


----------



## dandelion (Sep 22, 2009)

I went to Dollar Tree today, thanks for the tip.  I got two cake molds and two star molds, can't wait to try something creative!!!


----------



## Sibi (Sep 22, 2009)

I went to the dollar tree yesterday and bought some of the pumpkin silicone molds.  They are soooo cute.  I want to try the 1 use sugar scrubs in those molds.  And when the fall is over I believe I can still use them by just hacking off the stem of the pumpkin so it just looks like a pretty round design


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sure they will probably have the Christmas stuff out soon. More molds!   

Jude


----------



## hestia (Sep 22, 2009)

What a deal!  I have one question, though.  I make lots of soap...in log molds.  I've often wanted to try some of these too cool small molds,  but can't imagine how I'd get the soap int the molds without making a huge mess.  (ok, so grace is not my middle name!   )  How do you manage this feat?


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't used any of the really small (ice cube size) molds, but when I do I think that I'll use this fondant type smoother to make the tops a bit neater. Grace is not my middle name either.   

Jude


----------



## holly99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was excited to go to our Dollar Tree today but it turned out to be a major bust. We've got a lame one here evidently!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

That's too bad.

Jude


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 23, 2009)

I got the pumpkins and the skulls! Two of each!! and at Wal-mart I got bigger pumpkins! I was wondering if  you guys greese the silicon with anything or just go for it naked? I got "Pumpkin Spice" FO today too!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

You shouldn't have to grease them.  They should come right out.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 27, 2009)

*Gingerbread Men*

These great posts got me to thinking...last Christmas I bought a silicone gingerbread man mold at SurLaTable. The gingerbread men are about 4 inches long; pretty good sized, and 6 to the pan.  Turned out I hated making gingerbread in it; it browned too much, stuck, etc.  But...I bet it would be perfect for gingerbread men soap.  Does anyone have an FO idea that would be good for gingerbread men soap?  Preferably one that doesn't accelerate trace too much as I hate to be hurried.


----------

